# Sorry Boys.  Bama aint that good!  But they're good enough!



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2010)

Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

Dude. Get over yourself. They won the dang game. They are National Champions. Your 15 teams you pull for are not. Period. I understand some of your arguments. But give credit where it's due man. Come on.


----------



## Buck (Jan 8, 2010)

Unbelievable...


----------



## mule69 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defence wasn't very impressive...



I am as big of a dog fan as there is and can not stand bama but that is Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Mclain and Ingram are beast.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 8, 2010)

great way to get a good laugh before bed. good job bama. i thought it was a great game. texas played hard and maybe it would have turned out differently without the freshman in there. not only is bama the nat champs this is first victory for bama over texas in school history. i say congrats.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....




And it starts..


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 8, 2010)

op2:


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 8, 2010)

what game were you watching jetjockey!!!???


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....



ifs, buts, coulda and shoulda. The games over injuries are part of the game. Don't down play a Bama win they played all 60 and more points on the scoreboard at the end.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2010)

i expected as much from cameljockey.  go post on your pac 10 board.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 8, 2010)

ridiculous...


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry Guys..   Everyone who watched that game knows it.  It will go down as a win in the record books, and thats what counts.  But Bama couldn't blow Texas out with a true freshmen QB who had about 10 snaps prior to the game.  Heck, you guys were all saying Bama was gonna blow them out with McCoy on the field.   Everyone who watched that game knows that with McCoy on the field, UT beats Bama handedly..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't care how we won it,,,, we won it


*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 8, 2010)

I got one thing to say that really matters......SEC FOUR in a row.  Never been done before in the history of NCAA football.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Sorry Guys..   Everyone who watched that game knows it.  It will go down as a win in the record books, and thats what counts.  But Bama couldn't blow Texas out with a true freshmen QB who had about 10 snaps prior to the game.  Heck, you guys were all saying Bama was gonna blow them out with McCoy on the field.   Everyone who watched that game knows that with McCoy on the field, UT beats Bama handedly..



Get Lost man..Good Grief.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Sorry Guys..   Everyone who watched that game knows it.  It will go down as a win in the record books, and thats what counts.  But Bama couldn't blow Texas out with a true freshmen QB who had about 10 snaps prior to the game.  Heck, you guys were all saying Bama was gonna blow them out with McCoy on the field.   Everyone who watched that game knows that with McCoy on the field, UT beats Bama handedly..



You slip on the ice outside and bump your head


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....



Yea, and if USC did not suck so bad they would have been playing in the game tonight


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Sorry Guys..   Everyone who watched that game knows it.  It will go down as a win in the record books, and thats what counts.  But Bama couldn't blow Texas out with a true freshmen QB who had about 10 snaps prior to the game.  Heck, you guys were all saying Bama was gonna blow them out with McCoy on the field.   Everyone who watched that game knows that with McCoy on the field, UT beats Bama handedly..



Feel free to post a quote of a Bama fan posting that we would blow out UT. If you can't produce the quote, please delete your post.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

kevina said:


> Yea, and if USC did not suck so bad they would have been playing in the game tonight


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 8, 2010)

kevina said:


> Yea, and if USC did not suck so bad they would have been playing in the game tonight



I was shocked to see CPC at the game doing the pregame show.  I didn't figure they would be able to drag him out of that little COED's bed that he is suposedly shacking up with.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 8, 2010)

What? SEC RULES COLLEGE FOOTBALL, PERIOD!


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2010)

Come on.... You guys are too easy...   I was just............     It was a heck of a game.  I don't think Bama expected UT to get back in the game after the first half.  I hate when coaches start to play conservative on offense.  IMO you put the game away while you can.  Bama didn't do that.  Best NC game since UT vs USC...  This one was actually fun to watch!!!  Congrats to the Bama fans, Ingram broke the curse...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2010)

Jockey,

Everybody saw the game and yes, based on the way a true freshman moved the ball throwing 3 TD's (one was droped in first half) McCoy probably has a field day but that's not what happened.

Give Bama the due they deserved, Undefeated and matching only OSU and Boise with 14 wins in a season.

Too say they are not that good is laughable.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 8, 2010)

kevina said:


> Feel free to post a quote of a Bama fan posting that we would blow out UT. If you can't produce the quote, please delete your post.



I don't need a quote.  I got an entire post....Here ya go!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452182&highlight=


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 8, 2010)

Jethockey, do you not think the game plan changed for Alabama after Colt went out.  You are like my 11 yr. old son who wanted bama to throw more, even though they were winning 24-6 at the time.  I told him they were doing the correct thing even though it was not fun to watch.  Hats off to the Frosh QB who made it interesting.  At the end of the day though, where was that big rush defense that we have heard all about.  I honestly do not think that Colt would have made that much difference because the game plan would have been different not only for Texas but Alabama as well.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> I don't need a quote.  I got an entire post....Here ya go!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452182&highlight=



Um.....I just scanned that ENTIRE thread and never once did I see a Bama guy claim they were going to blow out UT. In fact, most of the Bama guys said it would be a close game, much closer than the SEC CG. The ones who said it wouldn't be a game ARE NOT BAMA FANS. 


Acutally, seems like it was YOU saying the exact opposite


----------



## screamincr250 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....



You forgot to mention that both Richardson and Ingram each broke 100 yards rushing and each had 2 tds. I will give Texas credit, they gave Bama a hard time taking away from the passing game, but bama proved that the texas D hasn't faced a real rushing offense.  If I remember....McCoy didn't play defense.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 8, 2010)

37-21  I would consider winning by more than two touchdowns a blowout.  Like someone said above, Bama's gameplan totally changed after McCoy went down.  I believe that it was a Bama player that laid the hit on him in the backfield.  

Bama is physical!  My hats off to Texas because they almost made us pay for being sooooooo conservative on offense.  I hate it when we do that.  It seems to me like you should go for the knockout when your opponent is on the ropes.

Oh well, ROLL TIDE BABY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhunter0112 (Jan 8, 2010)

man jetjockey i was gettin worried about you when i started reading this, just remember that McCoy dont play defense and they had 2 100 YARD rushers. 
 But i got too say this, you got too say that the sec is the best, may not be dominating this year but are the best, the Big 10 was good too, but Lou Holtz said the best thing i have herd him say all year and that was the SEC is the best and strongest, and that their has been 12 BCS championships and the SEC has won 6 but with 4 different teams, and 4 in a row.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

elkhunter0112 said:


> man jetjockey i was gettin worried about you when i started reading this, just remember that McCoy dont play defense and they had 2 100 YARD rushers.
> But i got too say this, you got too say that the sec is the best, may not be dominating this year but are the best, the Big 10 was good too, but Lou Holtz said the best thing i have herd him say all year and that was the SEC is the best and strongest, and that their has been 12 BCS championships and the SEC has won 6 but with 4 different teams, and 4 in a row.



Pretty hard to argue that right there.


----------



## jtcimp00 (Jan 8, 2010)

I cringed when I saw McCoy come out of the game, not only because I think he's a stand up guy but also because I knew we'd have to hear this kind of nonsense. Colt McCoy is a great player, but he is not Texas football. Texas didn't show up in the Big 12 championship game, but they were the best team on the field. Bama played conservatively tonight, ensuring that they could hold on to the ball. Bama won the turnover battle and the game. Texas' receivers couldn't hold on to the ball when it was thrown in the numbers, not something McCoy can control... Great pressure by Bama's defense and poor play by the Texas offensive line contributed to turnovers, also not in McCoy's control. Congrats to Mr. Gilbert, hope you get the job next year. Hope you can get over your mental block of SEC football, 'cause it never went anywhere and it ain't going to. Roll Tide and go SEC.


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

kevina said:


> Feel free to post a quote of a Bama fan posting that we would blow out UT. If you can't produce the quote, please delete your post.





Jetjockey said:


> I don't need a quote.  I got an entire post....Here ya go!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452182&highlight=



Good try. I asked you to post where a BAMA fan said Bama was going to blow out UT. The thread you quoted was started by a Dawg fan, and i could not find a post in the thread where a BAMA fan said it would be a blow outYour effort ranks up there with UT's tonight. Good try.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 8, 2010)

Typical Pac Ten fan.

This is football not badminton...people get hurt. If someone would have blocked the guy he wouldn't have jacked Mccoy up.  If your sister was a boy she'd be your brother.. If If If..

It wasn't Colt Mccoy vs Alabama if was the TEAMS of Tex. vs Ala.  The 2nd stringers aren't there just to look pretty on the sidelines..as in life.."stuff" happens and you have to come to play.


----------



## cafish (Jan 8, 2010)

alabama 37--texas 21--nuff said


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats to Bama on a good game and becoming the National Champs!  

Pac-10 Jock Sniffin Trolls... go away.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....




I didn't watch that game I watched the Bama vs TX game. Yours sounds like a good 'un too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Good Enuf*

Good enuf to get the job done. That is all that matters.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2010)

I wish the pac 10 had a team that was good enough to play with Texas or Alabama......but...... some people are wishin in one hand....


Colt may have made a difference.... but it may have been the difference that he made against the mighty Nebraska too.... I'm thinkin they weren't in Pasadena either. 


Sorry jortjockey.... You saw the best two teams last night and your SEC bashing is just spilt milk.


----------



## proside (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Come on.... You guys are too easy...   I was just............     It was a heck of a game.  I don't think Bama expected UT to get back in the game after the first half.  I hate when coaches start to play conservative on offense.  IMO you put the game away while you can.  Bama didn't do that.  Best NC game since UT vs USC...  This one was actually fun to watch!!!  Congrats to the Bama fans, Ingram broke the curse...



Hey Jet,

The entire game plan changes when you go into half time with a big lead

Instead of playing to win, you start playing not to lose


Congrats Bama!! on a great win!!!


----------



## huntfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....




As a Longhorn fan, I make no excuses and congratulate Alabama as the National Champions.


----------



## NDFAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats to the Tide. McCoy may have obviously made a difference but I still think the Tide were the best team out there.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW what a season, great time to be a Bama Dad!!!

At the end of the game the wife grabbed her calendar and said "240 days til the next game"...  

Real Alabama fans know!

Roll Tide Roll Baby!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 8, 2010)

jetjockey=epic fail


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Tide on a big win.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2010)

If Bama's "not that good", where does that leave teams like Oregon and USC?  Sorry as crap.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2010)

proside said:


> Hey Jet,
> 
> The entire game plan changes when you go into half time with a big lead
> 
> ...



You took the words right off my keyboard Jim. Sometimes I wonder if Jetjerky knows anything about football. I don't know what Crystal ball he is looking through but that freshman QB may have done better than Colt simply because Bama did not set their game plan for that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty bad NC, both teams underachieved.  Championships are seldom pretty though.  Throw Boise State in there and that would have been a GAME!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 8, 2010)

fairhope said:


> You took the words right off my keyboard Jim. Sometimes I wonder if Jetjerky knows anything about football. I don't know what Crystal ball he is looking through but that freshman QB may have done better than Colt simply because Bama did not set their game plan for that.



Bama didn't set their game plan for 4 interceptions??   You are telling me that the Texas offense was better off with the freshmen QB (4 int) then Colt McCoy?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 8, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Throw Boise State in there and that would have been a GAME!


  You are kidding aren't you?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....





Jetjockey said:


> Sorry Guys..   Everyone who watched that game knows it.  It will go down as a win in the record books, and thats what counts.  But Bama couldn't blow Texas out with a true freshmen QB who had about 10 snaps prior to the game.  Heck, you guys were all saying Bama was gonna blow them out with McCoy on the field.   Everyone who watched that game knows that with McCoy on the field, UT beats Bama handedly..





If you keep saying it enough times, even you will come to eventually believe it.

Kind of like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz - "There's no place like home, there's no place like home......."


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....



I agree. bama got LUCKY


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2010)

If you can't beat them just wine about them.................


----------



## andyh2484 (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama should be thanking their lucky stars that McCoy went down in the first series.  The score would have been pretty ugly if he didn't.  Bama's offense wasn't impressive and the fact that their D could barely stop a true freshmen when he figured it out says a lot.  The true Fresh turned the ball over and Bama was lucky to win because of it.......     McCoy would have torn the Tide up.....  That awesome SEC defense wasn't very impressive...  Bash me all you want, but Nebraskas D is WAY scarier then Bama's.........     Congrats on the win however.   Its pretty obvious the SEC championship game isn't the real NC game.   Because this was a way better game then Bama vs UF....



Correct me if I am wrong, but it was Bama's defense that knocked McCoy out, right? And Bama ran the ball at will against a supposed dominating run defense.


----------



## dylankd22 (Jan 8, 2010)

bout time bama won a game against texas they had 9 chances  but hook em horns


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

dylankd22 said:


> bout time bama won a game against texas they had 9 chances  but hook em horns




The win last night kinda makes you forget about the other games does'nt it?

It does for me

RTR!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 8, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Sorry Guys..   Everyone who watched that game knows it.  It will go down as a win in the record books, and thats what counts.  But Bama couldn't blow Texas out with a true freshmen QB who had about 10 snaps prior to the game.  Heck, you guys were all saying Bama was gonna blow them out with McCoy on the field.   Everyone who watched that game knows that with McCoy on the field, UT beats Bama handedly..



You could really say that about any game, or season, 2004 comes to mind if this happened we woulda & if that happened they coulda, but you no what, I dont like Bama but they won & hats off to them they did what it took to win the NC.So get over it in a couple months you can talk about the upcoming year


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jan 8, 2010)

All I have to say is ROLL TIDE. They ran the heck out of the ball.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> I agree. bama got LUCKY



As your avatar shows...youneed to come down from the Mountains,...lack of oxygen is having an effect...


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


>



TOO


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> As your avatar shows...youneed to come down from the Mountains,...lack of oxygen is having an effect...



Looks like Brokeback 2292


----------



## ACguy (Jan 8, 2010)

He is just made because he knows his team is next. USC is the last team the SEC needs to beat  a NC game. They have already beat all of the other hyped programs OSU, OU and UT.


----------



## sleeze (Jan 8, 2010)

I give Alabama credit they won.

But i agree............Colt would have made a big difference.  And longhorns would be national champs this year.  But Hey ,,,,,,,thats football.  And at the end of the day doesn't matter.  

Again, congrats to the true Bama fans.  I know a few on here that are great guys.  

But to the bandwagoners that have jumped on the band wagon with all your Roll Ti** chants can take that crap somewhere else.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 8, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> You could really say that about any game, or season, 2004 comes to mind if this happened we woulda & if that happened they coulda, but you no what, I dont like Bama but they won & hats off to them they did what it took to win the NC.So get over it in a couple months you can talk about the upcoming year



 Thanks


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

ifs, ands, should of, could of would of.....as I like to say "if" a frog had wings he would bump his butt (usually say another word there) everytime he jumped.
ROLL TIDE


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2010)

sleeze said:


> I give Alabama credit they won.
> 
> But i agree............Colt would have made a big difference.  And longhorns would be national champs this year.  But Hey ,,,,,,,thats football.  And at the end of the day doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



Still bitter huh,...Texas was better by far ...than your gators...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2010)

As i said in RipperIII's thread: This is a no win argument for Bama. All the speculation about Mccoy taking the Tide to the cleaners is based on what? A grand total of 5 offensive plays. Yes, he was 2/2 passing, does that mean he would have been 40/40 IF he had played the entire game? We gave them great field position after the failed fake punt, and then lost the onside kick. They came away with 6 points. We got conservative too early in the 2nd half and then the defense got sloppy. However, I didn't know McElroy was injured till after the game. I guess that's one of the perks about Sabans strict media policy. Nobody else knew either.
Bama starts slow. It's a hair pulling, head banging fact. The 1st quarter is our achilles heel. It has been a problem all year.
Sorry for interrupting your Black Panther party.


----------



## sleeze (Jan 8, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Still bitter huh,...Texas was better by far ...than your gators...



Nope not bitter...........You got the wrong man......i gave your gumps a congrats after the SEC game.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Bama didn't set their game plan for 4 interceptions??   You are telling me that the Texas offense was better off with the freshmen QB (4 int) then Colt McCoy?



Didn't Colt throw 4 or 5 against Nebraska? You boys need to get over the whining. Bama won the NC and youor whining about what if cannot change that.


----------



## kevina (Jan 8, 2010)

What if, what if?? Quit crying

What if Colt could take a hit? Then he could have stayed in the game and saved the day.

That "what if" sounds just as stupid as all the others IMO.

If Colt played the entire game and Texas beat Bama, what kind of reaction do you think any Bama fan on here would get if they posted some "What if Donte Hightower was able to play, Bama would have won". Yea, it would be crazy on here with the Bama bashing.

The whole ""what if thing is just stupid. 

What if your team scored more points than all of their opponents this year


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are the facts boys:
Since the BCS Championship Game came into existence in 1998. There have been 6 SEC teams in the 12 games played...pretty impressive huh. Of the 6 appearances by those SEC teams ALL 6 won the Championship...yep as they say in the Big 12...the SEC is over rated. By the way, of their 7 appearances they are 2-5, and the PAC 10 (USC and the like) is 1-1 in 2 appearances, and the Big 10 (Ohios State/Michigan) in 3 appearances 1-2.




ROLL TIDE


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 8, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Nope not bitter...........You got the wrong man......i gave your gumps a congrats after the SEC game.



I was referring to your conviction that UT wins with McCoy...
got any stock picks?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2010)

bama did a great job preparing all year for their opponents.  you can believe that they had looked at every possible way to slow down mccoy.  i think it says a lot about bama, that they spent an entire month, scheming for mccoy and then had to throw that out the window and adjust for gilbert on the fly.  even texas fans were saying that ut's offense had become too predictable.  bama prepared for the spread and had to change everything once mccoy got injured.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jan 8, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> bama did a great job preparing all year for their opponents.  you can believe that they had looked at every possible way to slow down mccoy.  i think it says a lot about bama, that they spent an entire month, scheming for mccoy and then had to throw that out the window and adjust for gilbert on the fly.  even texas fans were saying that ut's offense had become too predictable.  bama prepared for the spread and had to change everything once mccoy got injured.




The amazing coaching move by Saban was "don't worry about the pass since a freshman playing in his first real game in the NC game wasn't going to be flinging it downfield any time soon."  Heck, I could have called that change.  The TX QB had the caught in the headlights look until late in the game when they took some chances downfield and burned Bama a few times, but he's still a freshman and made freshman mistakes as well.

And while were at it, McCoy took a freak hit directly to the shoulder.  He's only missed a portion of a game in like 4 years (from what I hear - I'm not a TX fan).  He's been hit harder I guarantee it.  Do these guys all of a sudden get faster & stronger when they decide to go to an SEC team? Some of those same blue chip HS recruits recruited by SEC schools often choose to go to other schools as well.

Fla and Bama are really, really great programs, we get it...


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 9, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> As your avatar shows...youneed to come down from the Mountains,...lack of oxygen is having an effect...



Unfortunately I cross over some smaller mountains and work in Alabama everday. I get get tired of all the roll tide crap. Bunch of losers all tated up with Alabama on them that looks like inbreds. Most have never been to the school.


----------



## horse2292 (Jan 9, 2010)

kevina said:


> Looks like Brokeback 2292



Personal attacks will not be tolerated in this forum and will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## kevina (Jan 9, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> unfortunately i cross over some smaller mountains and work in alabama everday. I get get tired of all the roll tide crap. *bunch of losers all tated up with alabama on them that looks like inbreds. *most have never been to the school.





horse2292 said:


> personal attacks will not be tolerated in this forum and will be dealt with accordingly.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk! Kind of like the one highlighted in a previous post of yours Nice Avatar. It reminds me of a Movie scene


----------



## win270wsm (Jan 9, 2010)

We can what if all day....If Ingram had all the bama carries the score would have been even more lop-sided!


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 9, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Unfortunately I cross over some smaller mountains and work in Alabama everday. I get get tired of all the roll tide crap. Bunch of losers all tated up with Alabama on them that looks like inbreds. Most have never been to the school.



I'm not clear at this point as to which loser team you support,...but I am clear that you didn't attend School there.
This thread is about the _TEAMS_ not the fans,...but I can see where you might get confused envy works that way.
you appear to have an intimate knowledge of inbreeding...so I'll defer to you on that point.
I would venture to guess that 2/3 of the posters on this forum never attended the schools that they pull for...what in the world does that have to do with your statement that BAMA was "lucky"?
I can also understand why we haven't been graced with more post from you,...must be difficult for your tiny mind to formulate enough complete sentences to participate in a sports forum...


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 9, 2010)

jet jockey must have been the schmuck that called in to mike and mike the other morning, saying 'bama should have a star by their victory, since mccoy didn't play.   

golic said it was the most idiotic thing he had ever heard, and basically laughed him off the air.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 9, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> Unfortunately I cross over some smaller mountains and work in Alabama everday. I get get tired of all the roll tide crap. Bunch of losers all tated up with Alabama on them that looks like inbreds. Most have never been to the school.





are you serious?


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 9, 2010)

I just wish McCoy would have played the whole game. I was really interested to see if he could beat the Bama D with his arm...The freshman did pretty well with one receiver so...you gotta wonder..I hate the game was tainted by this injury..really took away from the validity of the win...Bama's running game was impressive against a good D but it was the turnover mistakes by the freshman that cost Texas the game.I think had Bama lost McElroy we would have seen the same thing reversed..Game management is everything in a game like this and Texas lost their manager...Its a shame we are even having to have this debate. Texas can only chalk this one up to bad luck and move on..But I'm sure they know they faced a better team than they had seen all year.


----------



## kevina (Jan 9, 2010)

Since Bama put a major beatdown on UF is not a "What if"
Just think what would have happened if UF and Texas played with Colt McCoy. What a blow out that would be.

Later!


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 9, 2010)

kevina said:


> Since Bama put a major beatdown on UF is not a "What if"
> Just think what would have happened if UF and Texas played with Colt McCoy. What a blow out that would be.
> 
> Later!



I know why UF lost to Bama and I have come to terms with that...and it wasn't because we lost our starting QB..I think we would have won with our back-up throwing the ball that night...


----------



## kevina (Jan 9, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> I know why UF lost to Bama and I have come to terms with that...and it wasn't because we lost our starting QB..I think we would have won with our back-up throwing the ball that night...



Since Bama put a major beatdown on UF is not a "What if"
Just think what would have happened if UF and Texas played with Colt McCoy. What a blow out that would be.

Later!


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 9, 2010)

A UF/ Bama rematch would have been a better game than what I saw.....


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jan 9, 2010)

Tailstalker said:


> A UF/ Bama rematch would have been a better game than what I saw.....



Realistically, would that be fair to Bama?  In some years with this crappy system of choosing a champ this could have been a very real possibility if there were no other unbeaten teams (in a BCS conference that is).  

I mean they had beaten Fl already quite convincingly. So would it had been right to award FL a NC if they had squeaked out a win against Bama in a rematch?  Both would have one loss to each other.  Should it then go to best 2 out of 3?   This whole beauty queen system sucks.


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Would have been a much better game with a healthy, fully staffed UF team on the field second time around......Texas was no match for Bama or UF with their one dimensional offense and the other 3 undefeateds,well we saw what UF did to one of them....


----------



## proside (Jan 10, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I thought it was a pretty bad NC, both teams underachieved.  Championships are seldom pretty though.  Throw Boise State in there and that would have been a GAME!



How and why would it been a better game?

Because you say so?



Nitram4891 said:


> Bama didn't set their game plan for 4 interceptions??   You are telling me that the Texas offense was better off with the freshmen QB (4 int) then Colt McCoy?



Texas had the #1 rush defense in the nation and they did not stop them Bama running backs!

Miami dolphins had Dan Marino as their QB in their last superbowls and did not win a one of them!

Alabama beat 5 ranked teams in the nation


Fla who was #1 and finished #3

Texas was #2 and finished #2

They are the NC's no if's and's or but's about it!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday's Wine...  

238 Days til the 2010 season... 

Come visit us INBREDS with our Tattoos sometime...

Roll Tide Roll - TEX


----------



## Tailstalker (Jan 10, 2010)

proside said:


> How and why would it been a better game?
> 
> Because you say so?
> 
> ...



Yep, Bama caught two equally good teams at the right time...No denying that..Kinda like hittin the lottery...ya gotta pay up.....To be honest though don't believe Texas would have beat Bama with Colt or the Gators either for that matter...When Bama got by UF they were set and everybody pretty much knew it....


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 11, 2010)

32-13 is hardly "getting by" florida.  i am pretty sure the argument could be made that they "beat florida like a rented mule!"


----------



## DouglasB. (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm bumping this one.... Why? Cause 'Ol JetJockey made quite a few posts in 2010, that sound a lot like a certain someone we know and love, this year....


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2015)

DouglasB. said:


> I'm bumping this one.... Why? Cause 'Ol JetJockey made quite a few posts in 2010, that sound a lot like a certain someone we know and love, this year....



Interesting idea. I thought it got bumped so everybody could see the user names of all the people that got banned one more time.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Get Lost man..Good Grief.



This^^^^^^^


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

Marlin_444 said:


> WOW what a season, great time to be a Bama Dad!!!
> 
> At the end of the game the wife grabbed her calendar and said "240 days til the next game"...
> 
> ...




This^^^^^^


----------



## DouglasB. (Nov 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Interesting idea. I thought it got bumped so everybody could see the user names of all the people that got banned one more time.



There's a whole bunch of 'em!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 18, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Interesting idea. I thought it got bumped so everybody could see the user names of all the people that got banned one more time.



Lot of hulls floating in the water in this thread.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Lot of hulls floating in the water in this thread.



That's what you get once the peanut gallery is done eating all the peanuts.


----------



## cafish (Nov 18, 2015)

envy has a strange side effect


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

Daily Bama sucks!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2015)

cafish said:


> envy has a strange side effect



This cafish. They dont get it. 1980, 1981 clemsux, really. The bama D will shut you down. The Tide wins it all this year. Dang, its great to be a bama fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Bama sucks!!



This


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Dang, its great to be a bama fan.



A fan is about the best you can ask for.. You sure don't want Alabama DNA or a Degree from that place..


----------

